# Standard 9.9 vs pro kicker



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey gang
I’m casually starting to shop for a kicker for my boat. It’s a 2010 tracker pro guide v175, 90hp mercury for the main engine. I’m having a hard tome deciding on a motor. Whatever I choose will be basic, tiller handle, manual throttle control, I will be steering with the tiller, or putting a tie bar on my big engine. It will also be a modern 4 stroke. I understand the pro kicker has it’s advantages, but is it worth the extra $1,000. I don’t mind reaching back to tilt a motor up, or pull starting it. Will the standard 9.9 idle low enough to work, or maybe put a high thrust prop on it? I appreciate any input.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I had a standard 9.9 merc (remote, not tiller) with a Solus 5 pitch high thrust prop and it trolled well on my Lowe FM175. On Lake Erie, I wished I had power tilt as reaching back there in 3' chop was not joyful. The prokickers have a different lower unit and ger ratio that may be better for trolling slow.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the type of info I’m looking for, thank you.


----------



## Mickey211 (Dec 19, 2010)

I actually was just in the same position...i have a ranger vs1782 with a 150...i just put on a 9.9 mercury 4stroke and at idle it runs the boat .6 to .8 on the gps....livewells empty...i haven't had it long enough to see what it will troll down too all loaded up...its a tiller with electric start


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

If you don’t mind pull starting the motor and not having electric tilt save the money.

heck I’d save even more and buy an 8hp tohatsu


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The gearing is better for more thrust meant for trolling with 4 blade prop. Tilt and trim and start, motor is smaller they are nice. If your aren’t buying new get what you can find that’s affordable they all work.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a T8 yamaha electric start an trim tilt ,you can,t here it run and trolls under 1mph . find one and buy it. had TWO new 9.9 mercs won,t start when cold won,t troll 1mph . yamaha the way to go.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My fishing buddy had the cowling off his 2012 Merc pro kicker on the Lake trying to start it this past weekend. A Mercury 9.9 would not be my first choice unless it's the new EFI model and that may be unproven. I have Yamaha T9.9 on my new Starweld and wish it were EFI, but it runs well. I think the dedicated kickers have better or more durable lower unit gearing for hours of trolling with high thrust props.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

a buddy of mine has a 15 merc pro kicker, yeah it runs nice when it runs. but many problems, even had to put a new carb on it ...hard start in cold , i love my nissan.. drop the mic lol


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

If you get or currently have the pro kicker, watch this video. It helped me a lot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a stand Merc 9.9 on my 17.5 ft Lund and switched to the pro-kicker after two years. Was well worth the $'s to switch.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 2 Mercs...
A 2008 9.9 pro and a 2016 15 pro.
Not any problems since day 1 on both engines.
I would buy Merc pro kickers again when I need another.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You may consider the Suzuki EFI kicker if you don't need to have the same brand of motor as your main motor . 
I am more than happy with mine. It starts at the bump of the key no matter what the temperature .


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

The Nissan and the Mercury are both the same.... both made by Tohatsu........


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

mercury just came out with a 9.9 efi


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

nitrofish1 said:


> mercury just came out with a 9.9 efi


I'd assume it's a rebranded tohatsu which is a good thing for reliability. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I think 60 and down are all Tohatsu


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a new 2013 Mercury 4 stroke 9.9 on my
Last boat which was a Starweld 20 pro. It did fine for trolling and was the pull start and manual tilt. The issues were:
- need to change the oil after about 50 hours of run time or it would foul plugs and it would be a real SOB to start
- get a separate 3 gallon fuel tank for it so you have a back up means to get in if you have a main fuel line issue
- make sure to unplug the gas line and run all the fuel out before tilting it up as it would seem to flood and be harder to start the next time. 
I now have a Yamaha T8 with electric start and remote tilt on my new boat.....what a difference! As other have said, it will troll down to under 1 mph if you want and it’s an oil change every 100 hours or annually depending upon how much you fish. 
I would highly recommend the Yamaha if you have the option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I would buy a Tohatsu or Suzuki my 9.8 Yamaha was a shaker from brand new. The Mercs I have been around were all hard to start, electric start and t/t are the only way to go but budget also plays in the decision. I am going with a DF20 Suzuki for my boat which is 27' I had a 9.8 Tohatsu and it was great for trolling for you Pro Kicker.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Still running original plugs in my new in 2015 Pro Kicker. I clean them every year when I winterize. Run the fuel out after using. Pump the ball hard before first start of the day and pump the throttle a couple times leaving it partly open. Choke it and it should start. It trolls slower than I need to.


----------

